# hottest anime boys



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

kirito imo


----------



## Esphas (Dec 6, 2015)

kirito is so hot!!!! X3333333 kyaaaaa!!!!!!! >//////<


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm the hottest boy


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

levi from snk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> I'm the hottest boy



oh and sug ofc c;


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

me wtf
I'm like every show protagonist 
>\\<


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

aerate


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

Honestly, Light Yagami does it for me


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

No my gay best friend in my sig
He's the best drag


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

ANY and I MEAN ANY character from Iwatobi Swim Club/Free and Kuroko no Basuke


----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

Spoiler:  hot anime boy


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler:  hot anime boy



did you draw that?


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> did you draw that?





Is it a self portrait cause you sexy


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> levi from snk


meh, hes kinda tiny tho


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler:  hot anime boy


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler:  hot anime boy


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 6, 2015)

KIRITO <3


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

He bony as sht

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can snap him like a tooth pick


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> ANY and I MEAN ANY character from Iwatobi Swim Club/Free and Kuroko no Basuke



If you find Rin attractive you must be satan's lost child 


and Masamune Matsuoka is hot af


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

dont talk badly about kirito-san! XD


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

tomoya okazaki is the hottest


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

kirito looks like a girl


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

All anime boys look gay


----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

emolga said:


> kirito looks like a girl





Spoiler:  spoilers!!!!!!!!



tell that to his cousin >//////<


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

ems said:


> KIRITO <3



MORE LIKE KIRI-NO.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> tell that to his cousin >//////<



IM DEAD


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> IM DEAD



GOOD


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler:  spoilers!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tell that to his cousin >//////<



damn it


----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GOOD



...........................................................................................


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> GOOD



It would be good if you were the dead one


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> It would be good if you were the dead one



DAMN


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Why anime boys be looking buff and manly asf and they only be 14


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Gamzee said:


>



thats so sweet


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> It would be good if you were the dead one



how about
everyone dies


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

lol ur still edgy asf i see

- - - Post Merge - - -

why do my threads get so much attention


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

ok sorry im late but why does everyone hate mayorevvie


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

leave

- - - Post Merge - - -

stop lurking


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Who's everybody


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> how about
> everyone dies



Everyone is a nice person so no sorry


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

We're all in this together


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

emolga said:


> ok sorry im late but why does everyone hate mayorevvie



im just too fab for them
//flips hair


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Define fab


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> im just too fab for them
> //flips hair



ok now I understand thanks


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

anyway

naruto is pretty hot


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> anyway
> 
> naruto is pretty hot



wtf hes just no


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

if you cant be respectful then please dont post

this is a judgement free zone


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> if you cant be respectful then please dont post
> 
> this is a judgement free zone



i am simply stating my opinion


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

She wanna lick your kitty cat


----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

Kirito.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i am simply stating my opinion



your opinion is always irrespectful


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> aerate



im honored


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i like collectibles a lot



thats why you arent the hottest anime boy


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> im honored




What anime you from


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

its so lit in here


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> im honored



Aerate for hottest anime boy 2k15 - forever.


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

here come the oldies


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> your opinion is always irrespectful



in your opinion


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 6, 2015)

Whatta buncha weebs


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmm... 
-Ash from Pok?mon
-N from Pok?mon
-Trip from Pok?mon
-Sawyer from Pok?mon
-Silver(in my sig) if that counts, from Pok?mon games.
-L from Death Note.


----------



## tumut (Dec 7, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Hmm...
> -Ash from Pok?mon


Right?? 10 year olds are so hot.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> If you find Rin attractive you must be satan's lost child
> 
> 
> and Masamune Matsuoka is hot af



Welp, time to find my long lost father, Satan then. 
ALSO YES MASAMUNE MATSUOKA IS MY LIFE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> Whatta buncha weebs



LET'S FIGHT


----------



## Contessa (Dec 7, 2015)

(Weeb central am I right) honestly Marco Bodt from SnK


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

Contessa said:


> (Weeb central am I right) honestly Marco Bodt from SnK



THE WOUND IS STILL FRESH PLEASE NO


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm the hottest anime boy.


----------



## Brad (Dec 7, 2015)

Johnny Bravo from Johnny Bravo


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sebastisn from Black butler.
I guess i like more from video games.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Any character from Free!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 7, 2015)

That one guy from amagi brilliant park

- - - Post Merge - - -

kanie seiya?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 7, 2015)

Ban from Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## Grumpig (Dec 7, 2015)

maito gai obviously &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Brad (Dec 8, 2015)

Deuce Bigalow


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

What does hot mean? 

I am unable to possess such emotion toward anything.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 8, 2015)

Mika, Izaya, and Kirito are hot hot hot!


----------



## himeki (Dec 8, 2015)

Contessa said:


> (Weeb central am I right) honestly Marco Bodt from SnK



FRECKLED JESUS' PURITY WILL STAY INTACT!!!!


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 8, 2015)

renji from bleach


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 9, 2015)

Holland from Hetalia!

ehhh


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 9, 2015)

This may seem strange to a lot of people, but it's a secret I just can't keep any longer.

I am in love with Ash Ketchum.

He's just the PERFECT man you know? Caring, handsome, ADORABLY stupid xDDD. That cap really gets me going though oh my gee. And those little lightning bolt moustaches under his eyes? HOW UNIQUE!!!??? I BET YOU'VE NEVER SEEN A MAN WITH LITTLE LIGHTNING BOLT MOUSTACHES UNDER HIS EYES.

Not only that he wants to be the very best, like no one ever was. He is a Pok?mon champion and slays almost every battle he is in, QUEEN! I would absolute do him up naughty with some ketchup. I mean who could resist THIS piece of hot *ss?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 9, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> This may seem strange to a lot of people, but it's a secret I just can't keep any longer.
> 
> I am in love with Ash Ketchum.
> 
> ...



He's ten years old, sicko.


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

my oc


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> He's ten years old, sicko.



I'm 10 as well, whats ur point, OLD LADY?


----------



## piichinu (Dec 9, 2015)

ur all disgusting


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 9, 2015)

They uglay






Jk theyre not bad, i havent seen any that i would deem "hot" though.


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

shrek is the hottest


----------



## radical6 (Dec 9, 2015)

hot anime boys is an oxymoron


----------

